# Grab Bar Shelf



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Much more gooder!


----------



## Delmer (Dec 26, 2009)

Niceeeee. now that you are done with that one I'll take one.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

That looks great. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

VERY VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT! IS it made out of wood and then paint it black?


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> VERY VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!  IS it made out of wood and then paint it black?


Thanks...It's made from 3/4" black Starboard.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

very cool


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Way cool and much more useable.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Really, really nice...WTG!


----------

